# uh oh my VGA light is on GPU dying?



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

Noticed the vga light was on on my board when i was sat here. rebooted to bios but no display and vga light on. Plugged it into onboard and it got to bios. Now everytime i reboot, the vga light comes on and it will or won't go into the bios, and sometimes won't even go into windows, jut boots and shows the VGA light. It is on now. I will run a few tests and see what happens. Temps on the VGA are really good idle, will test load now. 
Any ideas?


----------



## caroline! (Feb 13, 2022)

Have you tried another slot? or the same card in a different computer?

Believe it or not black screen issues are often more related to memory than graphics cards.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't have another slot to try really. Just ran farcry 6 for a good while, VGA light is on, game runs fine, temp was 43c running the game. Don't understand what is going on, GPU can't be dead. I had a modded bios on it, but have flashed the stock one back, which is what was on running farcry. could it just be a bios problem?

I will pop the card out tomorrow and strip it and have a inspect of it, just to see if i can see anything iffy.







caroline.v said:


> Have you tried another slot? or the same card in a different computer?
> 
> Believe it or not black screen issues are often more related to memory than graphics cards.



I have a x8 slot at the bottom, even if i take the water block off the card and put the stock cooler back on, it would not fit with the 60mm rad in the bottom.

Just reconnected the old 32" 1080p screen and rebooted and the VGA led is off. any ideas? shall i try a different DP cable maybe?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Noticed the vga light was on on my board when i was sat here. rebooted to bios but no display and vga light on. Plugged it into onboard and it got to bios. Now everytime i reboot, the vga light comes on and it will or won't go into the bios, and sometimes won't even go into windows, jut boots and shows the VGA light. It is on now. I will run a few tests and see what happens. Temps on the VGA are really good idle, will test load now.
> Any ideas?


System specs, can't see them


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

Show specs is on, but here they are-



Could it be something to do with the new monitor being DP1.4? and the 980ti not?

It has been on all night as usual connected to the old 32" monitor and has been fine, VGA led on the board is still off.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Feb 13, 2022)

the leds are generally rather... unspecific. As the manual says
"_The Q-LEDs check key components (CPU, DRAM, VGA, and booting devices) during
the motherboard booting process. If an error is found, the critical component’s LED
stays lit up until the problem is solved"_

Which I mean, doesn't really say much of anything useful. I had issues with it in the past where it worked for a couple of weeks and then started giving me a black screen on boot with the VGA led on. A good old re-seat and some wiggling of the cables was all it needed for me. Perhaps a dicky contact, perhaps some dirt or dust got somewhere it shouldn't. I don't know, but that was quite a while ago now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

Now i have both connected. New dell 27" 1440 by HDMI @144hz and old MSI 32" 1080 by DP @ 165hz. will see if the vga light comes on, i need to try a reboot with both connected too i guess.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 13, 2022)

I see that sometimes.. a power down usually takes care of it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

I don't understand what happened. Why would my pc not boot with video with the new monitor connected by DP? It showed the failed VGA light when my GPU has obviously not failed.

All i can think of is the DP 1.4. Would the GPU not properly support DP 1.4?

I am pretty sure if i connect only the new monitor as i did with a DP cable, the VGA light will light up as it did and i will have the same boot up problem. Maybe it will be ok on HDMI 144hz

Edit, just sold the 32" screen, so i am only using the Dell now connected now by HDMI @ 144hz with no VGA led lit upto now.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 13, 2022)

Could be DP cable as well.

Few weeks ago bought a new case (the venerable Montech Air X ARGB reviewed by @Darksaber). PC would boot but take an absurdly long time until VGA debug light turns off. Before that I had repasted the GPU after it finally was out of warranty so prepared for the worst. Curiously second hard disk gets detected some boot cycle, sometimes not. On a hunch replaced the SATA cable (the smaller data one, not the power). Now good as new.

Shitty SATA cable gave me a scare giving GPU debug light.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

I will experiment today by switching between DP and HDMI and see if it still does it. There is no doubt to me my GPU is actually ok, so it has to be something else. 

If there is a signal problem between the video card and the monitor via the cable, could that trigger the board into thinking the video card is faulty? Anyone?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Show specs is on, but here they are-
> View attachment 236399
> Could it be something to do with the new monitor being DP1.4? and the 980ti not?
> 
> It has been on all night as usual connected to the old 32" monitor and has been fine, VGA led on the board is still off.


Try a different cable, clean the contacts on gpu reseat it, same with power connectors.

It's possible the new monitor is a problem.

Get a hwinfo 64 screenshot as well for power supply values.

What is your psu plugged into before the socket?



Tigger said:


> I will experiment today by switching between DP and HDMI and see if it still does it. There is no doubt to me my GPU is actually ok, so it has to be something else.
> 
> If there is a signal problem between the video card and the monitor via the cable, could that trigger the board into thinking the video card is faulty? Anyone?


The monitor or cable could be faulty


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Try a different cable, clean the contacts on gpu reseat it, same with power connectors.
> 
> It's possible the new monitor is a problem.
> 
> ...



The monitor is fine using HDMI at 144, (on DP it does 165hz but i think it is factory OC'd to that)  Seemingly no problem. I have a different cable so will try it and report back. The video card has 2 separate cables from the PSU for power. The PSU is plugged into a 4 way adaptor. which is maybe not very good. 

It has been fine since i built it with the new CPU and board, only the new monitor triggered the problem, but the monitor seemingly has zero problems. I figured it might be the monitor has DP 1,4(new?) wheras the video card does not.  

I will switch to the new DP cable now and try it. Can i plug both in then unplug the DP or switch between the two?

Thx


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> The monitor is fine using HDMI at 144, (on DP it does 165hz but i think it is factory OC'd to that)  Seemingly no problem. I have a different cable so will try it and report back. The video card has 2 separate cables from the PSU for power. The PSU is plugged into a 4 way adaptor. which is maybe not very good.
> 
> It has been fine since i built it with the new CPU and board, only the new monitor triggered the problem, but the monitor seemingly has zero problems. I figured it might be the monitor has DP 1,4(new?) wheras the video card does not.
> 
> ...


You should be able to switch via OSD on monitor

You may be able to adjust the bandwidth version used too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

Right it is now connected by the Dell DP cable @ 144hz that came with the monitor, not sure on the quality of the other one i was using. i will leave it connected like this and see if the VGA light comes on again, iirc it came on while windows was running, not during a reboot.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 13, 2022)

This have any thing to do with it ?, but i think it's for much newer cards ?.






						NVIDIA Graphics Firmware Update Tool for DisplayPort 1.3 and 1.4 Displays
					

Download English (U.S.)  drivers for NVIDIA hardware - , , ,



					www.nvidia.com
				




Not to sure either but on my monitor you can select which DP version, you would think it would know but..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

i think i tried this but did not install. Is my video card just too old for DP 1.4?

Got this




I will try it.

And this




Right just found this-
Without the update, systems that are connected to a DisplayPort 1.3 / 1.4 monitor could experience blank screens on boot until the OS loads, or could experience a hang on boot.

is this my problem?

Switched it back to HDMI for now


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> i think i tried this but did not install. Is my video card just too old for DP 1.4?


It's possible but the monitor should be able to do protocol to match your gpu, aka like how usb 1 devices work in usb 3.2.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's possible but the monitor should be able to do protocol to match your gpu, aka like how usb 1 devices work in usb 3.2.



I'm not sure it can. I can't find anything in the monitors menu for changing the DP version
Basically i can't get into the bios, or seemingly get a blank screen till the os loads, and still have a VGA led lit on my board all the time. I guess till i can figure it out, or get a newer GPU i will have to connect the monitor by HDMI.

Is there no way i can go into the monitors service menu and change something?

What DP version is the GTX 980 ti?

Thx eidairaman1 for your help

That updater might be failing because of my bios certificate. I had a modded bios and thought it might have been the problem, so decided to flash the original back. but couldn't find my original, so grabbed one from the database. Still kept getting a certificate 2.0 error, so ended up forcing it. Maybe if i can figure out the bios, it might flash the firmware update, and make the video card DP 1.4 compatible.


----------



## caroline! (Feb 13, 2022)

If this is about the cable is there any way you can disable HDCP on nvidia drivers? (I have no clue, their cards are beyond what I can afford)
I know you can on AMD because I'm using one and had to disable that plus HDMI Link Assurance in order to make my converter work properly, certificates and DRMs always cause trouble for users.

New monitors and their control panels  are also unknown to me, wish I could help but I'm still using a CRT heh.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

It's about DP version caroline. My GPU is version 1.2, and the monitor is 1.4. My monitor is also HDR capable too, but only with DP 1.4, so i can't enable it on windows. If i can't get the video card to update, i will just use it on HDMI till i get a newer card. Tried a reboot and it is fine now as it is on HDMI. I am guessing i would still have a problem with a DP connection.


----------



## KillerHarvey (Dec 23, 2022)

Deleted member 24505 said:


> I'm not sure it can. I can't find anything in the monitors menu for changing the DP version
> Basically i can't get into the bios, or seemingly get a blank screen till the os loads, and still have a VGA led lit on my board all the time. I guess till i can figure it out, or get a newer GPU i will have to connect the monitor by HDMI.
> 
> Is there no way i can go into the monitors service menu and change something?
> ...


I'm having exactly the same error, funny i'm using a dell monitor hmmm... i did try on a second monitor but I had the same error, although the Dell Display Manager software was still running


----------

